# Bobcats Roster?



## Charlotte_______

> The '04-05 Charlotte Bobcats?
> 
> Observer staff writer Rick Bonnell takes an early stab at how the new team's roster might look after the expansion draft, the rookie draft and free-agency:
> 
> THE EXPANSION DRAFT
> 
> NAME	TEAM	SALARY	COMMENT
> Walter McCarty	Boston	$1.2M	Good-guy veteran who could be a mentor
> Bostjan Nachbar	Houston	$1.24M	First-rounder in Jeff Van Gundy's doghouse
> Brian Scalabrine	New Jersey	$850, 000	Scrappy kid with an affordable salary
> Erick Strickland	Milwaukee	$1.65M	A veteran backup/teacher
> Gerald Wallace	Sacramento	$1.38M	Athletic small forward needs a jump shot
> Primoz Brezec	Indiana	$1.55M	Can always use a young 7-footer
> Cezary Trybanski	New York	$1.76M	Can always use another young 7-footer
> Jeff Trepagnier	Denver	$0	A restricted free agent who could become unrestricted
> Zaza Pachulia	Orlando	$0	Another restricted free agent...
> Matt Carroll	San Antonio	$0	Another restricted free agent...
> 
> 
> EXPANSION DRAFT, SUGGESTED SIDE DEALS
> 
> Jahidi White	Phoenix	$5.88M	If Suns would compensate Bobcats with cash and a future draft pick
> Elden Campbell	Detroit	$4.4M	If Pistons send a future first-rounder and cash to clear cap space to re-sign Mehmet Okur and Rasheed Wallace
> Rick Fox	LA Lakers	$0*	Bobcats avoid a guaranteed salary and the Lakers retain young players Kareem Rush and Luke Walton
> 
> 
> ROOKIE DRAFT
> 
> Jameer Nelson	St. Joe's	$2.5M**	A dynamic (and undersized) point guard
> 
> 
> FREE AGENCY
> 
> Rodney White	Denver	$3M	Somebody has to score points for this bunch or they'll average 60 a game
> 
> 
> PROJECTED PAYROLL: $25.41 million
> 
> PROJECTED SALARY CAP: Approximately $30 million (two-thirds of other teams and the Bobcats can exceed that through cap exceptions)
> 
> PROJECTED RECORD: 22-60
> 
> * This assumes that Fox would sign his retirement papers -- voiding the final season on his contract -- after being chosen in the expansion draft.
> 
> ** Rookie wage scale for the 4th pick in 2004.


I can't see Sacramento letting Gerald Wallace go Jameer is a obvious pick at this point, and Rodney White are leading scorer?:laugh:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I've heard rumours that Rick Fox will retire after this year......


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I can't see Sacramento letting Gerald Wallace go


I think they will. Whenever I see them play they never use him.


----------



## MJG

It's completely the Kings' option on Wallace. They have exactly 8 guys under contract for next season, so they need to only expose one of them. The guys they have are Webber, Bibby, Miller, Christie, Stojakovic, Jackson, Peeler, and Wallace. If for whatever reason they've given up on Wallace and want to cut his $1.4 million loose, they could choose to leave him unprotected for you guys to nab. If they still think Wallace will do something for them in the future, they can just leave Webber unprotected, ensuring no one from their roster is picked.

EDIT: After looking at another source, it looks like they also have a team option on Songaila, so they may actually have 9 guys. In that case, they could do the same thing outlined above -- add Wallace to the unprotected list if they've given up, or add someone like Christie as another the Bobcats won't take if they still see promise in Wallace.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It's completely the Kings' option on Wallace. They have exactly 8 guys under contract for next season, so they need to only expose one of them. The guys they have are Webber, Bibby, Miller, Christie, Stojakovic, Jackson, Peeler, and Wallace. If for whatever reason they've given up on Wallace and want to cut his $1.4 million loose, they could choose to leave him unprotected for you guys to nab. If they still think Wallace will do something for them in the future, they can just leave Webber unprotected, ensuring no one from their roster is picked.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at another source, it looks like they also have a team option on Songaila, so they may actually have 9 guys. In that case, they could do the same thing outlined above -- add Wallace to the unprotected list if they've given up, or add someone like Christie as another the Bobcats won't take if they still see promise in Wallace.


If that's the case, why not leave Webber unprotected? Not a chance in the world Charlotte takes his contract, I think he's making $17 Million+ this season, and still has a few years left on it. I'd leave Webber unprotected without thinking twice if I were the Kings...


----------



## Storyteller

A few problems:

1) He only has Charlotte making 13 selections in the expansion draft. They must select at least 14 players.

2) He only has 11 players on the roster. They would need to add at least one more FA.

Finally, IMO that team would come nowhere near 22 wins. They'd be lucky to win 11.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> A few problems:
> 
> 1) He only has Charlotte making 13 selections in the expansion draft. They must select at least 14 players.
> 
> 2) He only has 11 players on the roster. They would need to add at least one more FA.
> 
> Finally, IMO that team would come nowhere near 22 wins. They'd be lucky to win 11.


You got that last part right. I didn't even notice that the last time I visited this thread, but that record is nuts. When your best player is Rodney White, you aren't winning 22 games.


----------



## wild_style

i just had a thought, and it seems no one has mentioned it on here anywhere so far.
Stromile Swift..... this guy has some insane athletic ability and pretty high potential.
he would also be a pretty in-expensive, possible star for a team who looks like they are in for a looong season.
most improved player award any1?


----------



## Kicito

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why not leave Webber unprotected?



Because the Bobcats will be able to shop him hard around the league for some team in dire need of a PF, and willing to give away with some pretty good players, draft picks, money or whatever they'll asked.


----------



## AMR

Walter McCarty Boston $1.2M Good-guy veteran who could be a mentor
Bostjan Nachbar Houston $1.24M First-rounder in Jeff Van Gundy's doghouse
Brian Scalabrine New Jersey $850, 000 Scrappy kid with an affordable salary
Erick Strickland Milwaukee $1.65M A veteran backup/teacher
Gerald Wallace Sacramento $1.38M Athletic small forward needs a jump shot
Primoz Brezec Indiana $1.55M Can always use a young 7-footer
Cezary Trybanski New York $1.76M Can always use another young 7-footer
Jeff Trepagnier Denver $0 A restricted free agent who could become unrestricted
Zaza Pachulia Orlando $0 Another restricted free agent...
Matt Carroll San Antonio $0 Another restricted free agent...



wow, in that team Nocioni, Bodiroga or Jasikevicius would be the franchise-players    
I hope that the Bobcats will try to make a competitive roster with smart moves because the expansion draft doesn't look too promising for them.


----------



## Jammaster

G.Wallace isn't good player now .
And in Bobcats maybe he "open" ,and play how he can really .
And in Saras in this club can be a superstar .


----------



## Guest

Gerald Wallace has some hidden talent. They need to let him expose himself as a breakthrough player.


----------



## bballer27

HOPE FULLY THEY DRAFT JAMEER :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Cris

You Can Have Rick Fox
:uhoh:


----------



## STING

I think it's very possible that Stackhouse will become available to the Bobcats... by the way have i ever mentioned how suckie a name the "Bobcats" is?

 

what about like... the reapers... or the leopards... or the slayers... something intimidating man. yeah...


----------



## comptons

Marcus Fizer. . . He'll blow up once he gets out of Chicago.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> I think it's very possible that Stackhouse will become available to the Bobcats... by the way have i ever mentioned how suckie a name the "Bobcats" is?
> 
> 
> 
> what about like... the reapers... or the leopards... or the slayers... something intimidating man. yeah...


Stackhouse will without question be left open if the team has half a brain. There's no downside to it. He is exposed and gets picked, and we free up our perimeter logjam while removing approx. $22 million from our books over the next three years. He is exposed and doesn't get picked, at least we protected one more of pieces our young talent. If he isn't exposed, it forces us to leave a young, cheap, and talented player open for the taking, which is not a good thing. We're already going to have to probably do this anyways, but the last thing we want to do is give the Bobcats a choice of multiple young, cheap, and talented players.


----------



## pdogg84

I hoipe we get Stackhouse, Luol Deng, and Marcus Fizer.


----------



## nyksju

my plan:


first trade the 4th pick for the 2nd, and allow he clippers to take someone off the expansion list.

then pick stackhouse for the wizards 5th pick

take jahidi white for the suns 7th pick. also send them our 2nd rnd pick

pick okafur w/ 2nd pick
take ben gordon w/ 5th pick
take childress w/ 7th pick

take juan dixon, czary trybaski, borchadt, jake tsakalidis, troy bell, reece gaines, gerald wallace,kapono, woods, matt caroll in expansion draft.

lineup:

gordon - bell- dixon
childress - gaines- caroll
stackhouse -kapono- woods
okafur -borchadt- wallace
white - tsakalis - trybanski


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> Stromile Swift


he wont come as cheap as you think


how about you draft stackhouse and send him to denver

we will give Andre Miller Voshon Lenard and our first round pick

for yours (ben gordon)

and Stackhouse


----------

